# Getting a Black Lab



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm very fortunate to be getting a free Black Lab if the lady thinks I'll be a good owner. All I have to do when I get her is spay her. The dog is almost 6 months old. Is that too old, or just ready to start training. How old is to late? Seeming there's snow on the ground and spring won't come for another 5 months. She'll be about a year by the time I can get her to see a gun and even longer until I can get birds. Is this a lost cause? She is already housebroken and doesn't come from a hunting background. This would be my first hunting dog besides my buddy's that we half-assed trained ourselves and his dad worked with the dog more. It's probably too late to rename the dog, isn't it? I'm not sure what it's name is, but I doubt I'll like it... I'm just looking for some info about training as I'm doing research, you guys train your dogs. How do you do it?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is not too late. I don't really start working mine until they get 6 mos old. Get a book or consult with trainers.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well that's good then, hopefully I can just get basic commands going through her head. I was looking last night online. Are there any books/online tips you'd recommend? I used to have some good sites bookmarked then I was like, "I'm not going to be able to get a hunting dog, so I'll just delete them." Well I can't find those sites anymore. I was trying Google last night and I'd find sites but they looked pretty sketch and they weren't very professional.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

So you're getting a dog, a major investment of both time and money, for hunting, that doesn't come from a hunting background? I'd say you're desires and intentions well exceed the dog just because the dog is free. I'd highly recommend to not get this dog if you want a hunting dog and save yourself a lot of time and money on possibly ending up with a dog that only sits on the couch and watches tv at home. Even dogs that are produced out of hunting backgrounds have the possibility of not turning out in the end but by purchasing a dog out of parents who do hunt, you have a billion times better chances of getting a good hunting dog out of them.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Chaws said:


> So you're getting a dog, a major investment of both time and money, for hunting, that doesn't come from a hunting background? I'd say you're desires and intentions well exceed the dog just because the dog is free. I'd highly recommend to not get this dog if you want a hunting dog and save yourself a lot of time and money on possibly ending up with a dog that only sits on the couch and watches tv at home. Even dogs that are produced out of hunting backgrounds have the possibility of not turning out in the end but by purchasing a dog out of parents who do hunt, you have a billion times better chances of getting a good hunting dog out of them.


If the dog's owner decided to give me this dog it's a house dog. It's not going to be a dog thats a die hard hunter. Just something that can retrieve. If she doesn't end up hunting, no big deal. I'm just asking for some information on what to do with a 6 month old pup.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the dog have a prey drive at all? That should be the first thing to identify even if you don't want it to be a decent hunting dog as there are labs out there that don't like to retrieve.

IF the dog does have a prey drive and does like to retrieve, the immediate steps would be to first start to socialize the crap out of it. Around people, sounds and as soon as possible, BIRDS. We're not talking just wings here, we're talking the birds you'd target when hunting the dog. Find yourself a retriever club, there are lots out there and quite a few in the state of WI. Get to know the people and they should be your first resource. After that, talk with them for what kind of training program they follow as it's much easier to train a dog along the same lines as the people you can get to help guide you along.

I'd just still be very leery of saying go ahead and get this dog if you have any desires to hunt it unless it has a very strong prey drive. As you know, pets are expensive with feeding and vet bills.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The primary purpose of the dog is to be a house dog. We'll see what the original owner decides whether I get the dog or not.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The dog should be fine for what you want and probably will retrieve as well.

The key is to bond with the dog for a couple weeks until it learns to trust and view you as kind. 
During that time you can observe the dog and see if it has had any obedience training.

After its bonded to you and trusts you then you start training.

Leave the dogs name the same for now if she knows it. You can change it over slowly if it really isn't suitable for you.

When you train any dog you start at the basics just like if you were training a puppy ( which a six month old dog is). So just get a simple book on obedince training and have a kind gentle hand and you will be fine.

I rescued a young pointer named "Freckles" I sound like a silly idiot  calling her, but shes a good dog and a fireball in the field.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The woman's husband set up an appointment with a coworker to get the dog. I'm thinking the coworker will get the dog because than it stays local. I'll find out tomorrow night if I am stilling traveling 4 hours to see if I can get the dog. It's a bunch of bull because I did set up my appointment first. :******:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The coworker blew it, she didn't show up last night, and she is no having car troubles and can not make it. I am going for the interview for the dog tomorrow. :rock: I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got the dog. She likes to retrieve balls and sticks, to see if she even cares about birds is the scent stuff from Gander any good or should I leave that alone? She knows basic commands like stay and sit. Any other advice would be helpful.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

t.crawford714 said:


> I got the dog. She likes to retrieve balls and sticks, to see if she even cares about birds is the scent stuff from Gander any good or should I leave that alone? She knows basic commands like stay and sit. Any other advice would be helpful.


If anything I would get wings, or the pheasant dummy that has pheasant feathers. The dokken dummies are good for getting them used to bird weight. If you are a duck Hunter local clubs usually have ducks they use for training. I would get get used to feathers, that's the biggest problem I have with my dog


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll try to find feathers. It's hard to do clubs because the closest one is three hours away. There's people around me that have trained their dogs so that's probably where I'll start.


----------

